
What Would Jesus Disrupt? - ptrptr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-04-05/what-would-jesus-disrupt
======
bediger4000
umm... the modern-day money changers? That would be banks and banking, I
think. But he might do it with the modern day equivalent of a whip and
upturning all the tables. Don't really know what that might involve.

